# 25% off new kindle with trade in



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I just noticed on Amazon, an offer to get 25% off a new kindle, plus the value of the trade-in, if you trade in a kindle. I've got a couple old K3s hanging around. One has a small scratch, so it would limit resale value. Amazon would give me $5 for it, but more importantly... 25% off a new kindle Oasis??

I've got a Kindle Voyage, and pretty happy with it. Oasis lovers - any reason to switch? I know it's got a bigger screen, and that is something.

Here's the link (it was on page 2 of Todays Deals):
https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Trade-In/b/ref=gbps_img_s-4_bedf_1c769523?ie=UTF8&node=10825010011&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=afc45143-5c9c-4b30-8d5c-d838e760bedf&pf_rd_s=slot-4&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1V99CZF60J7F2MKDB4XV


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, the Voyage and current Oasis are equally good devices, though different. I have one of each, as well as the model 2016 Oasis. If you've only got one device, and are looking to have a second so as to have a back up, it's down to personal preference I'd say.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I have sent in my original Oasis, hoping to get the $75 credit & 25% off the newer one.  I've seen the bigger one, and love the screen size.  Just waiting to see if Amazon will give me the solid credit.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, the offer holds for really old devices as well . . . I just sent back my DX. I only got $5 for it -- but I have the 25% coupon good 'till August. I think my brother is going to have me get a replacement for him.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Makes me think any announcement for a new kindle will be after August 31st, since they wouldn't want us to use this discount on whatever the next kindle will be. 

FYI, the 25% off applies to buying out of special offers as well, if you get the kindle without special offers right away. So if you're thinking you will buy out of the special offers, you should do it when you buy it rather than after you get the kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Makes me think any announcement for a new kindle will be after August 31st, since they wouldn't want us to use this discount on whatever the next kindle will be.


yeah, I had the same thought. Or, if released _before_ Aug 31, it won't be eligible for the discount.


----------



## RiverOaks (Mar 29, 2018)

I am still using a first generation kindle fire, lol, which I think I got as a gift at least 6 years ago. The one that weighs about a ton. Clearly, they are not looking for anything that old!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

RiverOaks said:


> I am still using a first generation kindle fire, lol, which I think I got as a gift at least 6 years ago. The one that weighs about a ton. Clearly, they are not looking for anything that old!


It seems they are trading in on _e-readers_ clear back to the original Kindle from 2007. I don't see any tablets (Fires) listed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They'll take anything back, this page has Fires back to the original.

https://smile.amazon.com/b/?ie=UTF8&node=10825011011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-5&pf_rd_r=BZFP4YSANSHATM9XJXZD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=67850ef1-170a-41af-b65d-dd8c45d84b11&pf_rd_i=9187220011

'Course, they're not giving much for 'em. You can get a 25% coupon on the purchase of a replacement -- but it's Fire for Fire. I'm considering sending mine back but the most I can get is $15 and I have no interest in a new Fire because I'm not thrilled with them. Happier with my Samsung Tablet.

BTW to find that page, I put 'trade in' in the search field on Amazon. Above the 'results' is a banner that has links to the trade in store, your account, etc. Click there and you can scroll down to find things to trade in. They only highlight things you've bought from them that are worth a fair bit.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I did this with my original Oasis.  It had been good to me, but I was itching for the bigger format.  So, I sent it back for a $75 credit, used an Amazon gift card (from a Coinstar "deposit"), and ended up paying around $30 out of pocket.

Love love LOVE the bigger screen.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

An interesting end to my trade in experience. I had a kindle keyboard with a slight scratch in the margin of the screen. Got the $5 credit and 25% off, bought an Oasis, love it. That was over a month ago. A few days ago I got an email that the $5 credit was being taken back - I was being charged $5, and it said something about the trade in not being received. I checked the tracking and it was received by Amazon. Then yesterday I got the K3 back from Amazon. It's in a box (I sent it in a well-padded envelope) and I know it's the same kindle.

I'm not worried about the $5 since I got the kindle back. But I want to make sure I'm not charged the 25% off. I chatted with Amazon and they assured me I wouldn't be. They said Amazon got the trade in package (which is why tracking said delivered) but said the package was ripped open and empty. OK... except Amazon mailed me the kindle back, so they did get it... Very strange.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had something like that happen once -- they said they hadn't gotten the trade in but i had the tracking from UPS showing it was delivered. They did some research and admitted it must have gone missing at their end and let me keep the money they'd paid me. LATER I got an email saying they'd gotten it and were crediting my account!  I wrote back and said, "but you already did" and sent the full email thread. It wasn't much, maybe $30, but I got it twice. They didn't want to bother un-crediting me, though, so they just said keep the second payment.

The sending BACK the thing is new though!


----------



## kindlefooker (May 1, 2018)

What if your kindle is broken, do you still get 25% off?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlefooker said:


> What if your kindle is broken, do you still get 25% off?


When you send it back you have to specify the condition. Also, you say whether you want them to return it to you or give you less if it's not in the condition you've specified. I've never tried to return, for cash, a kindle I KNEW was broken.

I did recently return a DX -- they were only giving $5 regardless and when I sent it it worked, though the wireless was wonky: They said the screen wouldn't turn on when they got it so they gave me the lesser amount -- but, in this case, it was still $5. I did still get the coupon on my account for the 25% off a new kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are looking at a new Kindle, say, the 2nd Gen Oasis...  . The "Save 25% on Trade-in" offer is visible over with the buy buttons.  And if you click on it, a list of the Kindles registered to your account and available for trade in will pop-up.  Interestingly, when I went to the trade-in page Ann clicked on, it said I could get $5 for the basic Kindle I selected.  The pop-up from the Buy page showed I could get "up to $15."  Haven't clicked through, still thinking...


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For me, the Voyage and current Oasis are equally good devices, though different. I have one of each, as well as the model 2016 Oasis. If you've only got one device, and are looking to have a second so as to have a back up, it's down to personal preference I'd say.


There on a winner with this, the 25% is just a " we've got a new model conning out soon, how do we get people to buy all this old stock" discount,

The trade in makes up for the discount they have given, as they will morethan make the 25% back if they are buying them for 5 or even 15$, it's of no consequence to Amazon to stick a new screen and back cover on them, cost them 5_dollars at most, then sell them for good profit


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what your point is.

In general, based on analyses I've seen in the past, Amazon pretty much sells the kindles -- even the higher end ones -- just about at cost. Or at least with an extremely small markup. They want, of course, for you to spend money on _content_.  Which is fair enough, as far as I'm concerned.  So I suspect there's very little profit in refurbishing ones that have been used for several years that they buy back.

So, while they'll take a pretty old device back, you won't get much for it. And I suspect they discard them. The DX I send didn't have Wifi and they really don't want those old 'cell only' devices around any more because THEY have to pay for the network usage. I suspect anything older than a 2nd or 3rd gen PW will NOT be 'refurbished' in anyway with an intent to resell.

But, Of COURSE they're going to encourage you to buy a replacement when they do so. And if the discount lets them clear out inventory of current devices, that's fair. And even though I have a strong expectation of a new device being released this fall, it's not surprising to me at all that the 25% expires at the end of August.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not quite sure what your point is.
> 
> In general, based on analyses I've seen in the past, Amazon pretty much sells the kindles -- even the higher end ones -- just about at cost. Or at least with an extremely small markup. They want, of course, for you to spend money on _content_.  Which is fair enough, as far as I'm concerned.  So I suspect there's very little profit in refurbishing ones that have been used for several years that they buy back.
> 
> ...


No they sell hem, at least some of them, you can find them on the Amazon site, for circa two thirds of new, at that short of money there's a good profit to be made when they buy them for 5 dollars, even if they need to put a new screen on etal

My point is people think they are getting something for nearly nothing, and they are not, they are more or less giving something way, to get a 25% discount when the thing they are trading is worth more than the 25% they save, . If you can take a kibdl e you've paid 5 $ for put a 5$ screen on it and sell it for 60 or 80 or a 120$, why would they throw them away, ?

Even generally old ones are worth considerably more 5 dollars to recover the rate earth metals and components
They sell them to India by the ton for salvage or to return and sell in developing markets, nothing gets thrown away
,


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

jobo132435 said:


> . . . people think they are getting something for nearly nothing, and they are not, they are more or less giving something way, to get a 25% discount when the thing they are trading is worth more than the 25% they save . . .


But it is _not _worth more than the 25% they save, even if it may be worth more to Amazon. The owner of the used Kindle cannot sell it for as much as Amazon can.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Just wait a couple of months they will have to sell them cheap when the new model comes out, that way you get your discount, keep your kibdl e and don't get exploited  by a marketing scam and anyway a late model kindle even with a scratched screen should easily fetch 25 % of its as new price any body can put a new glass on for a few $


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

jobo132435 said:


> Just wait a couple of months they will have to sell them cheap when the new model comes out, that way you get your discount, keep your kibdl e and don't get exploited by a marketing scam and anyway a late model kindle even with a scratched screen should easily fetch 25 % of its as new price any body can put a new glass on for a few $


I have to wonder why you continue to do business with a company you think is scamming people (if you do, that is; or are you just here to bad-mouth them?).


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

There is no scam.  Amazon tells you up front what you will get for your Kindle and, upon sending you Kindle in, you get exactly as promised.  Horrors!

If you think you can sell your Kindle for more, you are completely free to try. 

Then again, if you ask more than $5.00 for it, are you scamming a potential purchaser?  This sure gets complicated .


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Elk said:


> There is no scam. Amazon tells you up front what you will get for your Kindle and, upon sending you Kindle in, you get exactly as promised. Horrors!
> 
> If you think you can sell your Kindle for more, you are completely free to try.
> 
> Then again, if you ask more than $5.00 for it, are you scamming a potential purchaser? This sure gets complicated .


 I said marketing scam, the scam is you think your getting a good deal when your only getting the same or possibly slightly worse deal thepan you will get in a couple of months AND your giving up a kindle with a greater resale price than your discount .You gain nothing, lose a kindle and end up with an older spec machine

It's a classic scam


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Fogeydc said:


> I have to wonder why you continue to do business with a company you think is scamming people (if you do, that is; or are you just here to bad-mouth them?).


There not scamming me


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<shrug>

I like Amazon. I like kindles.

I have an older kindle I no longer use and know no one to give it to. No one wants to buy it because it's an older model. BUT, I can sell it to the Zon for $5 -- and, hey, bonus: if I do it NOW, I'll also get 25% off in case I know some one (maybe me) who does want a newer device, but doesn't feel the need to wait until a brand new model is released, probably after the 25% 'coupon' expires.

So, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on whether or not it can be characterized as "a scam". It seems like good business on their part, to me: an offer which may tend to deplete stock of older models in preparation for the roll out of a new version.

Frankly, it's a good deal For ME, even if I don't ever use the 25%. 'Cause I got a device that's just taking up space OUT of my house.  If someone else thinks it's not a good deal, then they should not take advantage of it.

Marketing wise, yeah, they have their warehouse deals and sell some recent models at a discount. These are refurbished and they're sold at a deep discount over new ones. But I honestly don't find anything available that way older than a PaperWhite or Touch. So I don't think they do re-sell the really old ones -- at least not on the main US site. I suspect they're not even worth fixing up as the tech is too out of date and they won't run the OS that offers features people really like in the newer ones.

It IS true -- that third party sellers may be offering the older devices. Again, <shrug> if they can get more than $5 for my old, barely working DX, let 'em. I wasn't at all interested in spending time and money to make it worth more than that. It was no longer of use to me, and I couldn't find anyone else to buy it. If they are, I'm o.k. with it. Or, maybe they do resell for parts and get significantly more than $5 for the various components. I'm o.k. with that too.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

A truly bizarre definition of "scam."


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Elk said:


> A truly bizarre definition of "scam."


What definition are you using ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Time out! 

No more discussion of whether Amazon's offer is a scam or not.  If you think it's a good deal, fine. If you don't, also fine. Agree to disagree.

Further posts along those lines will be deleted.


----------



## EllaCoach (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you for the links, it's very interesting.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I saw a post on facebook by Amazon, touting their 25% off with trade in, and the fine print now says you have to use it by Nov. 30th! So either Amazon isn't releasing a new model this fall, or they are but not before Nov. 30th (which seems unlikely, it would be cutting things close to Christmas), or they don't mind you using the 25% off on a new kindle. Guess I'll try again to trade in a K3 (in a post above, I talked about how it got sent back to me). Here's a link to it:

https://www.amazon.com/b?node=10825010011&tag=hydfbook0e-20&ascsubtag=pfb-DEVERD-1-9-hXVtW9A4wyayi&ref_=pfb_DEVERD_1_9_hXVtW9A4wyayi

*EDITED - Oh, nevermind.* The fine print says you can only use the 25% off on one of the current generation kindle, Paperwhite, or Oasis (Voyage no longer an option). So can't use it on any new model that comes out.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I want to make sure I understand this.  If I trade a Kindle in, do I have to wait until they receive it to order a new one or can I go ahead and order immediately?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I want to make sure I understand this. If I trade a Kindle in, do I have to wait until they receive it to order a new one or can I go ahead and order immediately?


The way it worked for me:

I did the trade in and they applied a gift card almost right away for the trade in. BUT, they'll take it back if they don't get the device itself within a couple of weeks.

I did get a second email later confirming they'd received it and adjusting it's condition but that didn't make a difference for me as the DX I was returning was only worth $5 dead or alive. 

I _think_ the 25% off was available in my account as soon as I completed the trade in -- in other words, confirmed I'd be sending it back.

I can't remember when I next went 'shopping' for a kindle but there's no obvious notation that I could find that I had the 25% discount waiting to be applied. But if you put an eligible kindle in your cart and go to payment method you'll see the discount has been applied.

The discount is only for NEW devices; I did look at a refurbished one and no discount was applied.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you, Ann.  I almost pulled the trigger on the newest Oasis.  Do you have it?  What do you think of it?  I love my Voyage but my hubby loves his Kindle Keyboard (even though it will hardly hold a charge).  I was thinking of trading in his Voyage.  I may be better off to sell it because it's still in the box in perfect condition.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the newest Oasis. It's a very fine device. I still like my Voyage better.

I like the buttons on the Oasis and the larger screen. The screen flips automatically so it's easy to flip from right to left hand reading.

I'm not a fan of the size and shape. For me, it doesn't work in a cover, which means I keep it in a slip case. I don't carry it with me 'cause it's bigger than the voyage, especially in the case. The shape is too square for my personal aesthetics. 

Reading without a cover, I found the device to be cold and slippery. So I got some stick on rubber things to solve the slipperiness and, to an extent, the coldness. A skin would work as well.

So, basically, my Voyage goes pretty much everywhere with me; I read on the Oasis in bed before going to sleep at night. My older Oasis (also too square and with the smaller screen) is pretty much my husband's kindle now, not that he reads all that much.

I'm waiting to see what new is on offer this fall -- my expectation is that they'll have a new paperwhite which will capture the best of the Voyage; if so, I may get a new one.

If your husband likes the keyboard because of the physical page turn buttons, he'd probably be good with the Oasis.

You probably would get more selling the Voyage vs trading in to Amazon -- except with Azon you also get the 25% off a new one. Bet it won't be good on any new model released in the next weeks/months, though.


----------

